# Advice needed



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

If you made an XXX movie with your Ex would you upload it on kazza after a really bad break up?
http://public.fotki.com/dmackack/


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

A woman scorned will drop a 209A on your but in about 2 seconds flat. It's all downhill after that. I would not even kid about doing something against the ex...it could come back to bite you. But that is just my personal advice, not a legal opinion.


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

no offense Mack, but no one wants to see your balls. Keep it off the net. :lol:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Not to get philosophical on you, but revenge often feels best before it’s executed....

Forget the wench, get a new hineyburger with a side of thighs and live well...That’s the best revenge anyway...


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

She took everything including the money in the checking account about 5,000 but it would cost more to hire a lawyer to get it back.I did move back home with 20.00 in my pocket.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I've got to be honest with you. I always thought your preoccupation with model police cars was a little odd, but now you're starting to worry me. You really should either let it go or seek professional help. As far as posting some tape you made of you &amp; her (a video I am assuming that was not made in a public place therefore she had a reasonable expectation of privacy camera rolling or not) on the internet, I would seriously think about that very hard seeing by your own admission you can not afford to hire an attorney and she will most likely sue you.

I empathize with your situation you seem like you are being consumed by bitterness. Most of the time though when any emotion (lust, bitterness, jealousy...) is all encompassing it is usually very temporary (devoid of any sociopathic behavior patterns), and it seems as though the course of action you are considering has some very serious long term ramifications.


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Irishpride @ 7/18/2004 12:28:26 AM said:


> I've got to be honest with you. I always thought your preoccupation with model police cars was a little odd, but now you're starting to worry me.


Everyone has hobbies, some may seem a little odder than others. Some think that I am a a little odd because I have this website but the creation and never ending maintenance is one of my hobbies (although I think the mock scenes with the model cars was a little much) :?

dmackack let it go, do yourself a favor and delete it all, get rid of the temptation before you do something you will regret for a long time.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I deleted it. Im not going to be the bad person here.


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

> A woman scorned will drop a 209A on your but in about 2 seconds flat. It's all downhill after that. I would not even kid about doing something against the ex...it could come back to bite you. But that is just my personal advice, not a legal opinion.


No Sh*t, Ive seen it happen...Not Good...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

csauce30 @ 18 Jul 2004 08:49 said:


> > A woman scorned will drop a 209A on your but in about 2 seconds flat. It's all downhill after that. I would not even kid about doing something against the ex...it could come back to bite you. But that is just my personal advice, not a legal opinion.
> 
> 
> No Sh*t, Ive seen it happen...Not Good...


As well as it happens to females. I've seen that, too.

If you are headed for divorce court, I would suggest you do hire an attorney and just work as much as you can to pay off the cost. If you think you're broke now, just wait until her attorney puts you though the wringer. You may regret it if you don't. It will be tough, but worth it in the long run.


----------



## MarkBoston (Aug 28, 2003)

Best advice that I can give is that if things are going good then have fun and enjoy, but at the first sign of problems...good bye honey you are 100% correct I'm not good enough for you...you need your space...whatever just go far, far away. 

Women are kinda like a older car, once something major needs to be repaired get rid of it for a new model otherwise it's in the garage all the time for something else until you're broke.


----------

